# Jack Layton's farewell letter - a "must read"



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Yesterday was a sad day in Canada (regardlesss of one's political colours) when the charismatic and dynamic leader of Canada's New Democratic Party and leader of Her Majesty's Loyal Opposition lost his battle with cancer at age 61.

I realize that not many of TC's readers are either political or knowledgeable about the figures in Canadian federal politics, but I must admit I was personally moved in reading the farewell letter Layton wrote _hours before his passing_, as his final thoughts on everything from fighting cancer, to the future of Canada, and thought it worthy of people's time to read.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/story/2011/08/22/pol-layton-last-letter.html

His closing remarks:
*My friends, love is better than anger. Hope is better than fear. Optimism is better than despair. So let us be loving, hopeful and optimistic. And we'll change the world.*

How can anybody disagree?

Jack, you will be missed.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

It is very touching. Sounds like a good man. 

I'd add, though, that I'm with M. Scott Peck on the idea that the opposite of love isn't anger, but indifference.


----------



## complainer (Aug 23, 2011)

I wish more politicians were like him.

RIP, Jack.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

For me, there is something... haunting, about person's last thoughts. Not so much last words that are too often "historic" fabrications, but last thoughts like this.

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

He was a fighter and an optimist until the very end. Yesterday was a sad day for Canada.

RIP, Jack.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Don't worry, he'll be back....


----------

